# s2 vs journey



## Enkry (Dec 3, 2008)

i have a mathews LX and love it and some of the mathews guys are gonna want to kill me for saying this but be sure to shoot some of the new Bowtech stuff because some of their bows are so smooth its unreal!!!! With that said if your gonna pay that much you might as well pay an extra 20 or 30 bux and get the reezen. I shot it and I was extremely impressed. the draw wasnt the smoothest but everything esle was perfect!!!!


----------



## smpepsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*s2 ?*

the specs on the s2 are that of my 05 switchback and its a shooter !!! The s2 will have less jar in the hand and has a roller gaurd which i like but unless you got money to burn the bows are real close.But if you do have the money then the s2 will perform close to the 05 switchback.You will like the s2 im sure........DONT GET STUCK WITH ONE BRAND BECAUSE PSE AND BOWTECH ARE MAKING SOME GREAT BOWS TOO....you really need to shoot them all to see what feels best to YOU not to everyone else!


----------

